
Show HN: Raster Image Editor - joeylemberg
http://yinyangpaint.com/
======
IvanK_net
That is sweet :)

I am the author of www.Photopea.com . I remember my first steps creating it :)
Would you be interested in making some plugins for Photopea?

~~~
joeylemberg
Thanks.

Your project is very intriguing. I might be interested in contributing--but
I'm hesitant to dedicate more time and energy to this kind of software after
sinking so much time into YinYangPaint without seeing much reward for my
efforts. Email me at joeylemberg@gmail.com and let's talk sometime.

